# I'm gonna have to put down a fish...



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Not sure how to do this. I've done the freezing method which I wasn't very comfortable with (issues of pain/stress) so I think I'm going to use the clove oil (is that right?). Only I don't know how much to use and can I use this in a bucket that I use pretty regularly for my fish or should I use a bucket that will never be used for fish again?
TIA


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I've successfully use Euthanize quite a few times. It's clove oil and Petsmart has it. It's very inexpensive. I personally use a separate plastic container. It does not have to be large, just large enough for the fish. (I use a small tupperware container.) I pour some tank water into it, put the fish in and follow the directions in terms of how many drops to put in. Basically you put in the drops, cover and wait. The fish goes to sleep, then you add additional drops to kill it. I've never had a fish react negatively to it and it's very quick. Sorry, it's a bummer...


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

THANKS!!!!

I didn't even think of using a plastic container, got tons of those around, good too to know there is something out there with _directions_ on it so I don't goof it up!

Thanks again!


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

I have used a specimen container and clove oil, but the clove oil left a residue on the container. So just in case you should probably use a container that you don't need for any other purposes.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

> I've never had a fish react negatively to it


Death isn't negative??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I use a clean plastic container that I planned to recycle anyway. A couple drops of clove oil, wait 5 minutes to be sure the fish is asleep and then into the freezer.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

gtphale said:


> > I've never had a fish react negatively to it
> 
> 
> Death isn't negative??


Let's not get silly about this, death is the intended result and usually a resolve to a situation in which the fish is suffering, or going to suffer. A negative reaction would be one in which the fish suffers or behaves adversely - in a way that shows that it is stressed or in pain.


----------

